# rediculous!!!



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Went out squirrel hunting this evening on public land and was absolutely appalled by the condition of this land. There was atv trails all up and down the land, sleds every where, fire pits every where, and mounds and mounds of trash...what a shame there where some really nice deer there too. Just a friendly reminder to keep it clean out there. Ps if anybody knows the geauga county game warden number I would love to have it. I don't know if I been calling the right number because he will not return my calls. And have a great hunting season!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

http://co.geauga.oh.us/Departments/Game/Main.aspx
Here you go.....(330) 644-3802, Extension 3218


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank u I was dialing the wrong number


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Your welcome. Hopes it helps!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

keep us updated on what happens...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Some Ohioans just don't care!


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

just woundering where were u hunting at?


----------

